# Pregnancy & applying



## Jay dog (Aug 30, 2011)

I'll start by saying, my intention is not to get anyone's back up with this thread.

We've discussed emigrating for a couple of years and we were going to apply next year, to fit in with things here, but DP has suggested we crack on with our application to NS.

Here's the question, we've been trying for a baby since October, no luck yet, but if we were to apply now, then fall pregnant, what would happen?

Would it cause us a lot of problems?

Thanks for reading!

JD


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You would just add the baby to your application and carry on. It should/will not cause any problems. It's a very common occurrence.


----------



## Jay dog (Aug 30, 2011)

Phew, thank you for replying.
JD


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Do you come to Canada while pregnant (and have the baby here)?


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

EVHB said:


> Do you come to Canada while pregnant (and have the baby here)?


i too am curiose if this is there plan. should be illegal!


----------



## Jay dog (Aug 30, 2011)

A little confused as to some of the replies but I am guessing that you are "assuming" I am wanting to get pregnant and have the baby in Canada?
As per my OP, my intention was not to get anyone's back up as I realise people probably do this, I am not one of those people and you should not assume.
I would rather have my baby in the UK due to the fantastic medical care we get here!
We are hoping to emigrate as we have close family (my mother) living in Nova Scotia!
Appologises for the rant but I really have issues with people assuming and not looking outside the box!
All the best
JD


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I wasn't assuming anything like that, I was thinking about you not being covered for the medical expenses if you deliver the baby here.


----------

